# no electrical power to anything



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

alright I whent to crank my bike today and I heard a spark/ pop like a fuse blew no big deal but I have no power to anything, I checked all the fuses, all look fine I replaced them anyway, then i checked the wires that connects to them underneath the fuse box everything looked fine. does anyone have any other ideas.
thanks in advance,
Justin


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Trace the wires from the 30 amp fuse out of the fuse box, there is 1 larger wire, thats the main power to the box....if its loose underneath then it won't work.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Alright I will have to check that out Monday I have to work all weekend, and want be able to come home. But just to clarify are you talking if is loose in the connector that's hooks into the fuse box itself or trace it all the way through the harness to were ever it connect there.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes just check in the connector...very common area for corrosion. I deleted my fusebox because of it. I have a couple other ideas too if thats not it, just hit me up. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

I had the same issue a few weeks back. The problem I had was from the fuse box itself. The 30amp fuse holder was actually broken a piece actually came right out.


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> Yes just check in the connector...very common area for corrosion. I deleted my fusebox because of it. I have a couple other ideas too if thats not it, just hit me up.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Will do, and thanks for yalls help. I am going to try to delete it like filthy did I like that set up better anyway. I will be working on it Monday but, if I can't resolve the issue I will be posting again lol.


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Y2DJ said:


> I had the same issue a few weeks back. The problem I had was from the fuse box itself. The 30amp fuse holder was actually broken a piece actually came right out.


Yea I think that might be the culprit, i didn't see anything though


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Well it turned out to be a exposed part of my winch wire grounding out


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

had same thing happen today ,checked all fuses(good), an battery connections were tight checked a few more connections , turned out to be batt ground losened an retighten, everything working now guess i should have rembered the cssfs trouble shooting method (check simple sh-t first stupid)


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

cssfs......bwhahaha, love it rmax. Glad both of you guys got your issues resolved.


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

My buddy installed a pro com ECU on his polaris 800 and same thing no power. He swapped the old ECU back in and it fired up. should be plug and play but no go. Any ideas?


----------

